# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  المنقلة : لعبة شعبية حافظ على وجودها ''ختيارية'' السلط

## دموع الغصون

*

المنقلة

 تعتبر لعبة "المنقلة" من أقدم الألعاب الشعبية في مدينة السلط والتي لازالت تمارس حتى الآن من قبل كبار السن الذين تجاوزت أعمارهم 65 عاما ويتواجدون بشكل يومي في منطقة ساحة العين في وسط المدينة حيث تدور منافسات حامية بين المتبارين للفوز.

وهذه اللعبة الغارقة في القدم والتي دلت الصور الأثرية في مختلف مناطق المملكة على وجودها منذ فترة زمنية بعيدة، تعد المفضلة لدى كبار السن في حين ان جيل النشء يجهلها ولا يعرف طريقة لعبها.

وتتكون المنقلة من لوحين من الخشب متقابلين وفي كل لوح سبعة جرون وفي كل جرن سبعة أحجار حيث يبلغ عدد الجرون 14 جرنا وعدد الحجارة 98 حجرا.  

وطريقة لعب المنقلة بأن توزع الحجارة على الجرون بالتساوي في كل جرن سبعة أحجار ويبدأ اللعب من اليسار إلى اليمين فيما يتنافس في هذه اللعبة لاعبان ويكون الفائز باللعبة من يجمع اكبر عدد من الحجارة.

وأخذت الجمعية الأردنية للمحافظة على التراث في السلط على عاتقها المحافظة على هذه اللعبة ونشرها من خلال أقامة بطولة سنوية تعتبر الأولى من نوعها على مستوى الأردن والمنطقة ويشارك فيها العشرات من كبار السن وتحظى برواج وحضور شعبي مميز.

وتعتبر مدينة السلط المدينة الوحيدة في العالم التي تنظم هذه البطولة حسب القائمين عليها

*

----------


## (dodo)

وتعتبر مدينة السلط المدينة الوحيدة في العالم التي تنظم هذه البطولة حسب القائمين عليها
يا عمي احنا السلطية دايما نادرين ههههه
في كتير العاب شعبية منها انتست ومنها ما زالت 
يسلموو دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ابيش احلى من السلط 
اكيد دودو مافي متل السلط مهما لفينا حلو كتير نعرف تراثنا ونحافظ عليه 
انبسطت بتعليقك وبمرورك دودو

*

----------

